# "Pregnant" GSD not eating



## jayveechun (Jun 9, 2012)

My dog was mated last May 7, 9, and 11. As per palpation last Saturday, day 33, the vet felt nothing. However as day 33 can be late, and as I've observed a thickening of her body, I'm taking precaution to treat her as pregnant.

She's a picky eater since birth. However a few days post mating, her appetite picked up as she ate her usual food ration within 2-3 minutes vs the regular 15 min. She'd well be able to compete with my golden retriever when it comes to eating and speed. It was a welcome surprise.

However come week 5, it took her more time to finish her meal. She won't immediately come to her bowl and needed some encouragement. Now at week 6, she would eat just a half or a quarter of her morning meal! I know I"m supposed to increase her food already, but she won't eat even her normal ration.

She'd eat her 2nd meal though, but because she's been hungry from ignoring the morning bowl. And I'm the type that 20 minutes after I put the bowl down, I take it out.

Is this normal? She didn't go through morning sickness though. Hoping for feedback.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, it can be normal if she's pregnant. It's essentially morning sickness. Usually, the lack of appetite lasts only a few days--if it lasts longer, do your best to tempt her into eating with tasty foods.


----------



## jayveechun (Jun 9, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Yes, it can be normal if she's pregnant. It's essentially morning sickness. Usually, the lack of appetite lasts only a few days--if it lasts longer, do your best to tempt her into eating with tasty foods.


Hi. Yes I do know morning sickness will happen about week 3 or 4.
But she's 5 weeks now. Isn't it a bit too late?

A textbook bitch should have a voracious appetite by now.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

jayveechun said:


> Hi. Yes I do know morning sickness will happen about week 3 or 4.
> But she's 5 weeks now. Isn't it a bit too late?
> 
> A textbook bitch should have a voracious appetite by now.


There is no textbook bitch. Each one is an individual. She might just have a loss of appetite for another reason. She might be pregnant and feeling full because there's babies in her belly.


----------



## jayveechun (Jun 9, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> There is no textbook bitch. Each one is an individual. She might just have a loss of appetite for another reason. She might be pregnant and feeling full because there's babies in her belly.


OK. I'm just concerned with regards to her Calorie requirements. The fact that she's taking walks further widens the energy deficit brought about by eating less.

Hopefully her appetite picks back up again. I'm quite hesitant in providing more treats since she's the type when she eats treats, she'll wait for them whilst ignoring her kibble. 

I'm theorizing that she may have conceived on her final mating, hence the later than expected morning sickness. This makes her about 32 days pregnant vs the 36 is based on her first mating.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Morning sickness is generally hormone based. Sometimes females don't want to eat bc their belly feel funny/full--there is pressure on the stomach, maybe. Not hormone based.

Rather than offering treats, offer better meals. Mix in some ground meat or canned dog food or a raw egg--something she likes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There seem to be three types of pregnant bitches. Those who eat the same as they always have all the way through pregnancy. Those who become ravenous and would be more than happy to eat a whole cow every day. Then there are those that cause stress to the owner because they don't want to eat as much as WE think they should eat. Personally I would stop stressing unless she is dropping weight herself. Your expectations about how much she should eat may not be what her body actually needs. 

With my two, Nike was the one that got picky. Not that she wouldn't eat, but she was picky about what she would eat. Vala, on the other hand, acted like she was carrying 50 puppies throughout all of her pregnancies even when only carrying 3 pups.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

When my bitches are six weeks pregnant and beyond, I begin giving them three or four smaller meals each day. They don't want to eat as much and they will often eat small quantities more frequently. This approach has worked for me as the female gets larger and wants to eat less (most usually).


----------



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

My GSD is due next week with one puppy and she didnt have any morning sickness but at 6 weeks didnt want to eat at all. I ended up boiling chicken and had to add some in her food for about a week then she started eating normally again and now just this week shes is only picking at her food all day. I leave her food down and she eats as she wants. So yes its normal. Try tempting her with boiled chicken in it or something


----------

